# See any good movies lately?



## bill5

Or bad?  

I just saw "Good Will Hunting" recently, for the second time after a number of years. A mostly excellent film IMO and with one of the best movie speeches ever (Robin Williams talking to Matt Damon in the park).

A little while back I caught "Godzilla 2014" Light summer fun. Pretty good overall IMO. I miss the silly 60s version of Godzilla, but at least they deferred to it to a reasonable degree and really not a bad movie overall, unlike most Godzilla movies.


----------



## Fredeke

Have you seen Shin Godzilla from 2016?
It's kind of a serious comedy, focusing on the crisis management government meetings, with only occasional shots of the monster, looking deliciously vintage...!
I recommend it.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Charlie Kaufman's "I'm Thinking of Ending Things" (on Netflix) is my favorite film since lockdown. It's weird and disturbing, very funny, sometimes confusing, scary, and often unexpectedly beautiful, but when you get to the end it all kind of comes together in a new way. It's worth waiting for. And then you have to figure out what you think about it. 

The only thing that's too bad is that it is the perfect film to go out for dinner with friends afterward and debate what exactly you've seen. Don't read anything before you see it--but reading about it afterward is fascinating.


----------



## MartinH.

bill5 said:


> See any good movies lately?



I almost wanna say "No, do they even make those anymore?".


I like a lot of the various adaptations of Sherlock Holmes, but when I tried watching the new "Enola Holmes" on netflix with my girlfriend, we decided that it was a waste of our time, and turned it off after 30 minutes.


----------



## nickaloo

TigerTheFrog said:


> Charlie Kaufman's "I'm Thinking of Ending Things"



So clever, but not irritatingly up itself clever, just worthwhile to watch. I think the later Kaufman films are under-appreciated because they tend to be about the horrors, regrets and embarrassments of getting older, of being a bit lost in memory or imagination about what could have been.


----------



## Nils Neumann

MartinH. said:


> I almost wanna say "No, do they even make those anymore?".
> 
> 
> I like a lot of the various adaptations of Sherlock Holmes, but when I tried watching the new "Enola Holmes" on netflix with my girlfriend, we decided that it was a waste of our time, and turned it off after 30 minutes.


I enjoyed it. But yes, no masterpiece.


----------



## cuttime

On Amazon Prime US now, one of the most completely realized fantasies I've ever seen, with a hypnotic score by Angelo Badalamenti:


----------



## labornvain

Tinker tailor soldier spy. Also just watched the Royal Tenenbaums again. Amazingly good film.


----------



## SergeD

bill5 said:


> I miss the silly 60s version of Godzilla



I saw that movie when I was very young. Decades after, into the first Jurrasic Park movie, it came back to my mind when we hear the T. Rex footsteps slowly approaching. Pretty sure it's not a coincidence.


----------



## NekujaK

Saw The Hateful Eight for the first time recently (I know... have I been living under a rock?). Absolutely masterful storytelling, not to mention Morricone's last American feature film score.


----------



## bill5

The Accountant - an action crime thriller starring Ben Affleck (who IMO doesn't get enough credit) - he's a highly-functional autistic who hires out as an accountant for shady characters - good movie if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## Michael Antrum

I bought a copy of The Legend of 1900 last year, and it sat on my shelf in its shrinkwrap.

When I finally got around to watching, I couldn't believe I had missed this gem of a film and it's stunning soundtrack...


----------



## JonS

bill5 said:


> I just saw "Good Will Hunting" recently, for the second time after a number of years. A mostly excellent film IMO and with one of the best movie speeches ever (Robin Williams talking to Matt Damon in the park).
> 
> A little while back I caught "Godzilla 2014"  Light summer fun. Pretty good overall IMO. I miss the silly 60s version of Godzilla, but at least they deferred to it to a reasonable degree and really not a bad movie overall, unlike most Godzilla movies.


Seabiscuit 🐎


----------



## patrick76

NekujaK said:


> Saw The Hateful Eight for the first time recently (I know... have I been living under a rock?). Absolutely masterful storytelling, not to mention Morricone's last American feature film score.


I appreciate this film more and more after multiple viewings. The opening scene always resonated strongly with me due to Morricone's music and the cinematography.


----------



## Ashermusic

MartinH. said:


> I almost wanna say "No, do they even make those anymore?".
> 
> 
> I like a lot of the various adaptations of Sherlock Holmes, but when I tried watching the new "Enola Holmes" on netflix with my girlfriend, we decided that it was a waste of our time, and turned it off after 30 minutes.


 
Really? Both my wife and I enjoyed it.


----------



## MartinH.

Ashermusic said:


> Really? Both my wife and I enjoyed it.





Nils Neumann said:


> I enjoyed it. But yes, no masterpiece.



I was looking forward to it since I couldn't remember having seen a Holmes adaptation yet that I _didn't_ like. Dr. House, Elementary, Sherlock, and the movies with Robert Downey Jr. - all great imho. Since I only watched half an hour of Enola I'm obviously not in a position to talk about the film as a whole, but based from what I saw I'm surprised that people liked it. I'm glad you guys enjoyed it though!

A friend of mine has such a radically different taste in movies and series than me, I've started to go for anticyclic choices. The recent Marvel movies he liked, I hated. And the ones I liked, he hates. He hates the Nolan movies that I liked (including Inception) and I can't bring myself to keep watching the shows he likes, because I can't stand how uncomfortable they make me feel. There's almost no overlap of things that we like in that medium it seems. But at least we agreed that Season 1 of One Punch Man was a lot of fun.

So, because of that somewhat predictable pattern that seemed to form in our recommendations, I gave the show "Dark" another chance, just because he hated it so much. And so far I actually quite enjoy it. Maybe I'm the one with the weird taste, because I can totally see that some of the shows that I like are objectively worse than some that I dislike, but I can't help it.

I've been frustrated by movies so often in recent years, I feel less and less motivated to even start watching one and have stopped watching a lot more often than I used to. I don't think I've ever liked a movie where I thought the first half hour was terrible, so why keep watching if that far into it I'm not hooked yet?

What I find interesting is that some old movies that never were considered very good (like Alien 4) now feel above average to me, compared to the modern stuff that I can't stand.


----------



## bill5

JonS said:


> Seabiscuit 🐎


? And?


----------



## JohnG

Finally saw Parasite and was surprised. Surprised it won and surprised by some of the characters.


----------



## Michael Antrum

JohnG said:


> Finally saw Parasite and was surprised. Surprised it won and surprised by some of the characters.



The fact that the Oscars have never given an award to James Newton Howard, completely shreds their credibility for me.


----------



## river angler

Michael Antrum said:


> I bought a copy of The Legend of 1900 last year, and it sat on my shelf in its shrinkwrap.
> 
> When I finally got around to watching, I couldn;t believe I had missed this gem of a film and it's stunning soundtrack...


'Tis a beautiful tale with fantastic musicality!


----------



## mikeh-375

JohnG said:


> Finally saw Parasite and was surprised. Surprised it won and surprised by some of the characters.



Me too. The fuss over it enticed me towards it. It was ok, quirky for sure, but no masterpiece imv.
We watched a brit film called 'Funny Cow' the other night which we found very powerful and hilarious in equal measure. If you guys across the ponds East or West want to know what 1970's working class brits in Northern England were like in working men's social clubs, this is the one to watch. I know, I was there.
Don't watch if you are easily offended or are sensitive to current social issues.


----------



## river angler

From a bygone era in British filmaking: "Riddle Of The Sands" - an intriguing pre WW1 tale with Michael York and Simon MacCorkindale - beautiful main orchestral theme over rippling seascapes.

+ Ridley Scotts first ever feature: "The Duelists" - one of the most beautifully shot period drama films ever made with a wonderful chamber score!


----------



## bill5

Michael Antrum said:


> The fact that the Oscars have never given an award to James Newton Howard, completely shreds their credibility for me.


They lost credibility a lonnng time ago IMO, couldn't care less about them.


----------



## JohnG

Michael Antrum said:


> The fact that the Oscars have never given an award to James Newton Howard, completely shreds their credibility for me.



Yes. What's up with that? He's a genius, he works on a huge range of movies, and owns them all.


----------



## Ashermusic

JohnG said:


> Yes. What's up with that? He's a genius, he works on a huge range of movies, and owns them all.




What's up with it is that the Oscar nominations are b composers, but the whole academy votes on the awards, and it is political, and oadid ads are sent to academy members trying to influence them.

It's good theater, but no reflection on actually worthiness.


----------



## Kent

Just watched Enola Holmes and thought it was great fun!


----------



## JohnG

Of course, Jay, it's political and always has been. But it's still baffling that neither JNH nor HZ gets a prize once in a while. Tom Newman also has been neglected.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

I watched Triple Threat a few days ago and if you like 80's action movies you may find it good fun. I didn't find it had much substance beyond that but it still had lots of entertaining action sequences.


----------



## river angler

JohnG said:


> Of course, Jay, it's political and always has been. But it's still baffling that neither JNH nor HZ gets a prize once in a while. Tom Newman also has been neglected.


Any so called celebration of the creative arts that is thrown into a competitive den of "nominees" is a fallacy : art is not a competition. Great art is a priceless representation of man's better nature constantly battling against his foolish pride and false sense of what is truly valuable in this life: and that validity has nothing to do with money.


----------



## Michael Antrum

river angler said:


> Any so called celebration of the creative arts that is thrown into a competitive den of "nominees" is a fallacy : art is not a competition. Great art is a priceless representation of man's better nature constantly battling against his foolish pride and false sense of what is truly valuable in this life: and that validity has nothing to do with money.



Now please don't quote me on this, but somehow I'm not quite sure that this is the prevailing view in Hollywood....


----------



## bill5

Ya think?


----------



## bill5

Avengers Infinity War - the best Avengers movie and one of the best Marvel movies in general. Lots of action and effects as you'd expect, but also a good storyline and interesting villain. As usual it's too jokey which detracts from its credibility and often not very faithful to the source material, but oh well. Too bad that the sequel sucked ass.


----------



## MartinH.

Fredeke said:


> Have you seen Shin Godzilla from 2016?
> It's kind of a serious comedy, focusing on the crisis management government meetings, with only occasional shots of the monster, looking deliciously vintage...!
> I recommend it.



I saw this movie today with my girlfriend and we both liked it. Thanks for the recommendation! It felt retro in the right way and fresh in the right way. Made me realize yet again, that an ever growing percentage of things I still enjoy comes from Japan. Watching Attack on Titan season 2 at the moment.


----------



## bill5

Happy Death Day - a college girl re-lives the same day over and over, a la Groundhog Day, which it isn't at all ashamed to steal from - but this is the day of her murder. A fun get in the mood for Halloween film and not as lame/hokey as I expected. Kinda quirky at times in a good way, doesn't take itself too seriously.


----------



## Kony

Just watched The Gentlemen (2019) - produced and directed by Guy Ritchie. One of the best movies of the last 5 years IMO.


----------



## dcoscina

Saw Seven Samurai again. Kurosawa’s masterpiece. Brilliant cinema.


----------



## Yellow Studio

"My Octopus Teacher" Netflix
Music by Kevin Smuts

A special wildlife/nature documentary. Very good I think.


----------



## Sopris

I finally saw Parasite recently and was blown away, that film absolutely deserved the Oscar. Also saw Jojo Rabbit and oh my god that film is a MASTERPIECE, perfectly done it has everything...reminded me of how I felt the first time I saw Get Out.


----------



## bill5

Personal Shopper - A young adult who works (personal shopper) for a celeb in France; her brother dies, they are both "mediums" and she hopes to communicate with him...then some mysterious text exchanges begin.... 

Kind of a supernatural thriller, but the thrills are kind of sparse and the plot generally kind of hokey. It's not terrible but below average and the end is one of these ambiguous "we aren't telling you what it means, you can define that for yourself" bits, which I hate.


----------



## MartinH.

Just finished Attack on Titan Season 3, and it really blew my mind a bit. One of the best action animes I've ever seen and generally one of the most exciting things I've watched in years. I highly recommend it, but I don't know to whom, because I totally can see why it won't be for everyone.


----------



## Fredeke

I have a confession to make - I haven't seen Tenet


----------



## nolotrippen

bill5 said:


> I just saw "Good Will Hunting" recently, for the second time after a number of years. A mostly excellent film IMO and with one of the best movie speeches ever (Robin Williams talking to Matt Damon in the park).
> 
> A little while back I caught "Godzilla 2014"  Light summer fun. Pretty good overall IMO. I miss the silly 60s version of Godzilla, but at least they deferred to it to a reasonable degree and really not a bad movie overall, unlike most Godzilla movies.




The Three Amigos. The answer is always, The Three Amigos.


----------



## Fredeke

NekujaK said:


> Saw The Hateful Eight for the first time recently (I know... have I been living under a rock?). Absolutely masterful storytelling, not to mention Morricone's last American feature film score.


I got weary after a while, that absolutely no character is sympathetic (which is the point, i know, but still). However I found the pictures beautiful and the music grand.

I read that Morricone recycled some unused pieces he wrote for Carpenter's The Thing, another masterpiece about paranoia in a confined space in winter time in the middle of nowhere...



bill5 said:


> They lost credibility a lonnng time ago IMO, couldn't care less about them.


Oscars for best sound effects are still deserved in my opinion though.


----------



## Tim_Wells

Yellow Studio said:


> "My Octopus Teacher" Netflix
> Music by Kevin Smuts
> 
> A special wildlife/nature documentary. Very good I think.


I agree. Well worth watching. 

I watch a lot of documentaries now days. I've grown less and less tolerant of contrived plot lines and with throwing stuff in purely for shock value. It's nearly always used as replacement for good writing. 

For me, movies don't have to be super-realistic. They can be pure fantasy or sci fi. But they have to somehow ring true.


----------



## bill5

Fredeke said:


> I have a confession to make - I haven't seen Tenet


I don't even know what you're talking about. Never saw "Hateful Eight" either but I can't stand Tarantino.


----------



## JLKooistra

The Lunchbox (2014) - Irrfan khan, Nimrat Kaur
Not seen many Indian movies, liked the delicate story (stories actually)
Got inspired to look for Indian movies after working for half a year+ with a couple of remote teams there.


----------



## JyTy

I watched Little Women and it is really really good if you are looking for some "easy" watching... + Enola Holmes (Netflix) ain't bad as well... those are two of the recent ones that I enjoyed... still searching for some time to drive to the theatre and check Tenet though...


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

I finally got around to watching Tropical Tropic Thunder.
It was not as much fun as I thought it would be, but it was okay.
Tom Cruise is hilarious in it!


----------



## patrick76

hbjdk said:


> I finally got around to watching Tropical Tropic Thunder.
> It was not as much fun as I thought it would be, but it was okay.
> Tom Cruise is hilarious in it!



It has its moments and Tom Cruise is definitely great in some of them! I'd give him an Oscar for that acting.


----------



## JonS

Basic Instinct. Great movie, fantastic score.


----------



## el-bo

hbjdk said:


> I finally got around to watching Tropical Tropic Thunder.
> It was not as much fun as I thought it would be, but it was okay.
> Tom Cruise is hilarious in it!




Cruise steals the show


----------



## Mike Fox

Just watched Human Centipede with the fam. What a heart warming movie. The ending was a real tear jerker!


----------



## Mike Fox

Bullshitting aside, i did recently watch the Hand that Rocks the Craddle. It was pretty good!

It was actually a movie i wanted to see as a kid, but my mom wouldn't let me, because it was rated R. Over the years i completely forgot about it until i accidentally stumbled across the trailer on youtube.

But yeah, overall pretty good.


----------



## ptram

It's a strange and happy time at the Italian TV, with several great movies on the many new private channels. No blockbusters, so they may afford to broadcast them in large amounts. A lot of b-movies from the Seventies, but also some recent masterworks.

The best I can tell about, of the few I saw in these latest days, was, for me, Scorsese's Silence. Not enthusiast of the main actor, and even less of the Italian dubbing with a kid's voice, but in the end it works. It's a particularly moving film for an agnostic (and former Philosophy student) educated at catholic schools. Scorsese manages to force you in the point of view of the main character, and continually ask yourself what you would have done at his place.

The soundtrack is very original, as the whole setup. It is composed by a couple, Kim and Kathryn Kluge, of whom I never heard of before. But they deserve great attention.

Curiously, the other movie I remember having seen in the recent past is again one of Scorsese. Gangs of New York. One of those movies you have to watch and then go reading some history books.

Movie theatres are shut in my area, both for the Covid and for an ongoing crisis. I've personally not gone there for more than one year, and didn't plan to go even if they were normal times. I’m sick of the loud volume, the endless advertising, the smell of pop-corn, the bar with no alchoools. And the programming seemed to be aimed at brainwashed kids, who in any case sit in the back, trying to make the huge screen the same size of their tablets.

For someone used to go to the movie two or three times a week, these times are too new, too odd, too strange and dangerous for me.

Paolo


----------



## bill5

I heard there is a Toy Story 4. I didn't know there was a 3! Saw that, a worthy sequel.


----------



## Sub3OneDay

I watched Just Mercy recently.

Very good - more so when you consider it’s both true and about events that are not as distant a past as we’d like. Very thought provoking.


----------



## bill5

Re-watched Batman Dark Knight. Good film, great job by Heath Ledger. For all the success Marvel movies have had which DC has only been able to successfully counter with Batman, they sure beat the Batman world to death. I have no interest in "Joker" or any more Batman movies. Try doing a Superman movie right for once, or any of the other characters (although the JLA animated movie "Dark" was pretty good).


----------



## bill5

1917 - A good WW I movie and a refreshing change of pace for a war movie since so few are about this war.


----------



## Llama Butter

Covid has stretched my definition of lately, but my friends and I started a movie club and have really been enjoying it a lot, I look forward to it every week. Most of it has been criterion, janus or A24

PERSONA (it was my first Bergman and I was so blown away, I go as far as considering it mandatory viewing for anyone wanting to work in storytelling, but what do I know?)

Wings Of Desire (makes you really think about what it's like to be alive)
Ikiru
Bicycle Thieves
After Hours
The Great Beauty
Mishima
Stalker
Videodrome
Hour Of The Wolf
Days Of Heaven
Life Is Sweet


----------



## Sunny Schramm

"The Peanut Butter Falcon" - wonderful feel good movie with a lot of heart ❤


----------



## Sunny Schramm

"Jojo Rabbit" - funny, sad, good minded & beautiful 🥰


----------



## bill5

The Commuter - Liam Neilson in a typical Liam Neilson kind of action film. Pretty good, not great, but worth it if you're in the mood for that kind of thing.


----------



## easyrider

My octopus teacher on Netflix is brilliant!


----------



## bill5

The Dig on Netflix is also good


----------



## nolotrippen

The Hunt








The Hunt (2020) - IMDb


The Hunt: Directed by Craig Zobel. With Betty Gilpin, Hilary Swank, Ike Barinholtz, Wayne Duvall. Twelve strangers wake up in a clearing. They don't know where they are, or how they got there. They don't know they've been chosen - for a very specific purpose - The Hunt.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Tim_Wells

easyrider said:


> My octopus teacher on Netflix is brilliant!





bill5 said:


> The Dig on Netflix is also good


Two excellent films.


----------



## JohnG

finally got around to seeing "What If?" since I'm on a rom-com. It was surprisingly good. Also, "About Time." The latter has some pretty sad bits, so if Covid has brought death into your family, be warned.

John


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

My wife and I loved the Netflix series “Call My Agent” so much that we were depressed for days when it ended. It’s about the agents and other workers at a Parisian agency, ASK, that represents actors and directors. The twist is that well-known actors like Isabelle Huppert, Monica Bellucci, Jean Reno, Nathalie Baye, Sigourney Weaver, and others play the clients, as sort of exaggerated versions of themselves. It’s also shot on real locations—people step outside a door and their out on the street, so if you love Paris, you will enjoy that. But the reason we’ll miss the show is that we loved the characters so much.

4 seasons of six episodes each, and they say they have no plans to make any more. It’s a huge hit on Netflix, so maybe they will change their mind. But the stars are already appearing in big movies, so I don’t know if they’ll be ever be able to get the gang back together again. 

The French title of the show is “Ten Percent.”


----------



## bill5

This weekend was a John Wayne double shot:

True Grit - the original, not that hyped up sequel. Classic John Wayne, and fine supporting actors as well.

Rooster Cogburn - the True Grit sequel, the story is so-so, but Wayne and especially Katherine Hepburn totally carry this film. Love her speech at the end.


----------



## jmauz

TENET!

Just kidding. Haven't seen it. Listened to some of the score and it's cookie-cutter.


----------



## Monkey Man

bill5 said:


> True Grit - the original, not that hyped up sequel. Classic John Wayne, and fine supporting actors as well.


Love True Grit. The remake wasn't bad either.


----------



## chimuelo

DELETED BY MODERATOR - Please use Spoiler tags.


----------



## easyrider

chimuelo said:


> DELETED BY MODERATOR


Use spoiler tags!


----------



## Kony

chimuelo said:


> DELETED BY MODERATOR


----------



## bill5

I thought "don't give away endings, plot twists etc" would have gone without saying, but apparently not


----------



## easyrider

bill5 said:


> I thought "don't give away endings, plot twists etc" would have gone without saying, but apparently not


well yeah...The common sense approach


----------



## bill5

The ultimate oxymoron!


----------



## olegkruk

Fargo
Interstellar
Shutter Island
The Gentlemen
Django Unchained

Excellent movies with a good story


----------



## bill5

This was a mini-series but not sure where else to put it...The Liberator. True story about a WW II US Army regiment consisting largely of Native Americans and Mexicans who served with great distinction throughout several campaigns. It's animated in an unusual way that looks very realistic. Very well done overall IMO.


----------



## Noeticus

2001: a Space Odyssey


----------



## JonS

The Deer Hunter
Dolores Claiborne
North Country
Greyhound
Murder in the First
Fracture
The Silence of the Lambs
Barry Lyndon
Rob Roy
Pride and Prejudice
The Shining
Proof
We Were Soldiers
Platoon
Midnight Express


----------



## KallumS

The Invisible Man (2020). I really liked it, a modern retelling of a classic tale.


----------



## AudioLoco

Not that anyone cares but I need to vent my frustration... 

I started watching Tenet and just abandoned half way...
What the f... was I watching?! 
When the bad guy started talking backwards the pretentious stupidity was just too much for me....

I was watching with subtitles on, maybe it was better without so I could have had a doubt it was me not understanding what was going on as the dialougues are "somewhere" in the mix (I think after having read the various discussions about the dialougue's level in the movie, that Nolan decided to mix them that way because he became self aware of how idiotic was the whole thing while working on the final audio mix, and was hoping for people to just think they didn't understand a masterpiece or something)

Sorry rant over, put me back in the cupboard now....


----------



## MartinH.

I watched 47 Ronin with my girlfriend yesterday, and even though the movie has poor review scores, we enjoyed it. I think as long as there aren't too many modern hollywood tropes I'm not super picky, but I find it harder and harder to enjoy any modern mainstream blockbusters. Deadpool 2 was a notable exception, that one I really liked! It had a fun little composer easter egg in the "epic choir" part of the soundtrack :D.


----------



## ProtectedRights

Summer of '84 (from 2018)

French movie, starts as a teen comedy, ends as a really suspenseful thriller. No happy end. For once, the film is made really sympathetic and even "guy walks into a dark room very slowly and suddenly booooom" effects don't turn me off as they usually do.


----------



## tmhuud

paganini


----------



## AndrewShepard

The last movie I saw was Revolver. This is a great movie for those who like to think about their lives!


----------



## ed buller

"Only Angels have wings"...and "The Talk Of the town".....Jean Arthur and Cary Grant goodness


----------



## Kony

The Trial of the Chicago 7 is very good - great ensemble cast.


----------



## Karljazz

the last great movie i saw lately is Tenet


----------



## bill5

Palm Springs - a sort of Groundhog Day thing where this guy and girl get stuck in the same day where her younger sister gets married. This got good reviews and I've no idea why; I watched with a few friends and we all thought it sucked. Very seedy and low-brow (so might work for those who like that).


----------



## bill5

Birdman - Another clunker. I can't believe this won awards (well wait, knowing Hollywood, I can...). Every character is either totally unlikable, uninteresting, or not even believable. The story wasn't either. Just Hollywood going all self-indulgent on itself. Barf.


----------



## clarkcontrol

bill5 said:


> The Accountant - an action crime thriller starring Ben Affleck (who IMO doesn't get enough credit) - he's a highly-functional autistic who hires out as an accountant for shady characters - good movie if you're into that kind of thing.


My favorite affleck movie. Really excellent music on that. It was good enough for a sequel imho.


----------



## Trash Panda

The Conjuring: The Devil Made Me Do It


----------



## LauraC

Promising Young Woman. Dark, clever and funny. Trifecta!


----------



## bill5

Into the White - true story - here's the imdb recap - A group of British and German soldiers find themselves stranded in the wilderness after an aircraft battle. Finding shelter in the same cabin, they realize the only way to survive the winter is to place the rules of war aside.

Good film IMO.


----------



## mscp

Minari. Fantastic film.


----------



## md11

I, Daniel Blake was a great watch. a hilarious view on the uk beneficial system. no music which i thought was a good choice.


----------



## doctoremmet

3DC said:


> No. Not really.
> I think they stopped making movies a decade ago. Now they mostly make very expensive demo reels for:
> - color correction
> - FX where you really don't need it
> - pathetic acting
> - very "subtle" political agendas
> - bad and cheap remakes of the original masterpieces
> 
> I could go on....there are exceptions here and there but very, very rare these days IMHO.


Your view may be somewhat restricted to the phenomenon of Hollywood produced films, am I right? I’m having a hard time deciphering who are meant with “they”.


----------



## Tim_Wells

TigerTheFrog said:


> My wife and I loved the Netflix series “Call My Agent” so much that we were depressed for days when it ended. It’s about the agents and other workers at a Parisian agency, ASK, that represents actors and directors. The twist is that well-known French actors like Isabelle Huppert, Monica Bellucci, Jean Reno, Nathalie Baye, and others play the clients, as sort of exaggerated versions of themselves. It’s also shot on real locations—people step outside a door and their out on the street, so if you love Paris, you will enjoy that. But the reason we’ll miss the show is that we loved the characters so much.
> 
> 4 seasons of six episodes each, and they say they have no plans to make any more. It’s a huge hit on Netflix, so maybe they will change their mind. But the stars are already appearing in big movies, so I don’t know if they’ll be ever be able to get the gang back together again.
> 
> The French title of the show is “Ten Percent.”


Based on your recommendation, my wife and I started watching it. We really like it! We're about half-way through. I'm not sure exactly what it is, but something about the show just works. The characters are great and seem very real. 

Warning! It's 100% subtitles. That almost scared us away. Glad it didn't.


----------



## HotCoffee

This week I (again) watched Lock, Stock..., Snatch and The Gentlemen. Guy Ritchie is a fantastic storyteller.


----------



## Fredeke

The Lighthouse. Fantastic pictures and amazing actors.


----------



## bill5

Professor and the Madman - True story about the creation of the Oxford English Dictionary, starring Mel Gibson and Sean Penn. Well done, both do a great job. On Netflix


----------



## mscp

Netflix's Fatherhood was pretty heartwarming.

The Hunt for Wilderpeople is another brilliant one.

Both on Netflix.


----------



## bill5

Sphere. Dustin Hoffman in a sci fi film, what could go wrong? Everything really. Sucked.


----------



## bill5

Prospect. On Netflix. Another sci fi clunker...not as bad as Sphere, but not worth the time IMO.


----------



## el-bo

Couldn't make it past the first hour of 'Wolf Of Wall Street'. Perhaps I'm in the wrong thread.


----------



## bill5

lol nah, should have just said something like "movie reviews" - mentioning ones to avoid has value IMO


----------



## darkogav

I watched the 2015 adaption of Macbeth directed by Australian director Justin Kurzel. I was pretty blown away by it. One of the best films I have seen in a long time. Great acting and cinematography. The music was done by his brother Jed Kurzel. The music was good and not too over the top. It was perfect for the film as the cinematography and performances were very strong.



https://www.culturalbulletin.com/digitalbulletin/2019/1/3/watch-the-beauty-of-macbeth-adam-arkapaw?fbclid=IwAR1teu0CSrm1zTDQQ8EQU6K-ZBU8YidoVScpLotgVz_EtELRipMusSS2Dvw


----------



## chimuelo

Jolt on Amazon Prime w/ Kate Beckinsale and Stanley Tucci.
A great sacarstic/revenge flick.


----------



## hoxclab

Minari
Nobody
Citizen Kane
Electra Glide in Blue

All good movies both older and newer.


----------



## MusiquedeReve

Watched Grand Piano last night
I enjoyed the concert atmosphere and the cat and mouse game played between the two leads
Kind of an incredible scenario but, suspend disbelief and enjoy


----------



## Tim_Wells

I'll usually check the IMDb rating on a movie or show. If it's much below a 7, I typically don't watch it. There are exceptions and I've seen stuff with lower ratings that I've really enjoyed. 

But generally the IMDb rating is the best barometer for me. I don't trust Rotten Tomatoes. Too many 11 years-olds writing reviews. 

(YMMV)


----------



## el-bo

chimuelo said:


> Jolt on Amazon Prime w/ Kate Beckinsale and Stanley Tucci.
> A great sacarstic/revenge flick.



That looks like fun!


----------



## MartinH.

I enjoyed "Boss Level", but the ending was a letdown.




el-bo said:


> Couldn't make it past the first hour of 'Wolf Of Wall Street'. Perhaps I'm in the wrong thread.



And I thought I was the only one!


----------



## bill5

Tim_Wells said:


> I'll usually check the IMDb rating on a movie or show. If it's much below a 7, I typically don't watch it. There are exceptions and I've seen stuff with lower ratings that I've really enjoyed.
> 
> But generally the IMDb rating is the best barometer for me. I don't trust Rotten Tomatoes. Too many 11 years-olds writing reviews.
> 
> (YMMV)


tbh I don't trust either. I've seen enough movies highly praised on IMDB that sucked too. I try to avoid ratings and such altogether and just give a movie a shot. I do admit though if I hear something that is universally panned by pretty much everyone, that's usually a good barometer.

Black Widow: not great, pretty much a by the numbers superhero flick, but not bad, as long as you go in with that in mind. Lots of action and stuff blowing up etc as you'd expect. The jokes seemed forced and the majority IMO pretty lame and character development was poor, but hey, it's a superhero flick, I didn't expect Shakespeare  

The token epilogue shown near the end of the credits that gives a sneak preview to the next film was IMO lame, both in its implications and the cameo by someone well-known for something else - don't want to spoil it, but it was IMO a poor casting choice.


----------



## el-bo

MartinH. said:


> And I thought I was the only one!


I'm no prude, but 3-hours of watching the shenanigans of total reprobate vermin characters just ain't my bag


----------



## Tim_Wells

bill5 said:


> tbh I don't trust either. I've seen enough movies highly praised on IMDB that sucked too.


True. I've had that happen too. But more often than not, it tracks relatively close for me.


bill5 said:


> Black Widow: not great, pretty much a by the numbers superhero flick, but not bad, as long as you go in with that in mind. Lots of action and stuff blowing up etc as you'd expect. The jokes seemed forced and the majority IMO pretty lame and character development was poor, but hey, it's a superhero flick, I didn't expect Shakespeare


Yeah, I'll cut action movies and comedies some slack on the IMDb rating. But only on something I'm pretty sure I wanna see. 




el-bo said:


> Couldn't make it past the first hour of 'Wolf Of Wall Street'. Perhaps I'm in the wrong thread.





el-bo said:


> I'm no prude, but 3-hours of watching the shenanigans of total reprobate vermin characters just ain't my bag


Thought I wasn't going to like it either, basically for the same reasons. But it grew on me as I kept watching.


----------



## bill5

Foxfire - A Hallmark film, originally a play, starring Hume Cronyn, Jessica Tandy, and John Denver. They are a family from the very rural Appalachian Mountains, her a widow of Cronyn (real husband and wife btw), but Cronyn "appears" as a character who she talks to, though she is well aware he's gone. Denver is the son who is a famous country singer now (hm I wonder how he got that part) and returns home to visit and try to talk her into moving in with him in (I believe) Florida. Various family issues come to light, some of it in flashbacks. Denver IMO does a really great job here, perfect for the role but not just because of his music, a very under-appreciated acting talent. And really it's just IMO excellent in general, you can see the theatrical roots here. It's sad how hard this is to find though. Meanwhile the Matrix flicks are readily available. gag.


----------



## bill5

Kong: Skull Island - King Kong is back. Fairly flawed even for a monster flick, but it's OK if you go in allowing for that (and why would you not with a monster movie). The whole "Acopolypse Now" Vietnam era backdrop was mostly stupid IMO, esp in the beginning. John Goodman was mostly wasted here and Samuel L Jackson is generally annoying in an over the top way, but then again he is more or less the antagonist. Some good action and effects. Brie Larson is very hot. Not bad for an action summer flick all in all but could've been better.


----------



## bill5

Big - saw before but been a long time. Holds up well, as most Hanks' movies do. Elizabeth Perkins is so hot.


----------



## zimm83

DUNE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteveC

If you need a break from the current film world, I would like to recommend the following to you:




Somewhat more modern:


----------



## Stringtree

Daytrippers.


----------



## darcvision

The Village (2004) : underrated movie by m night shyamalan, great soundtrack, and great twist.
Amelie (2001) : unique storytelling, great soundtrack by yann tiersen.
Barry Lyndon (1975) : a wild life story.
Psycho (1960) : love it especially the ending and great soundtrack.
Come and See (1985) : the most anti-war movie i've seen. second one is grave of the fireflies.
Chinatown (1974) : great movie and great soundtrack. still can't believe jerry goldsmith did the soundtrack for only 10 days.


----------



## bill5

darcvision said:


> Psycho (1960) : love it especially the ending and great soundtrack.


Never saw or probably ever will since some idiot gave away the ending to me. Being Hitchcock, I'm sure it's good though.


----------



## Tim_Wells

Not high art. But for some good old fashion suspense/drama fun, "Clickbait" on Netflix is quite entertaining.

(edit: Just finished this. Unfortunately, the ending was pretty dumb.)


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

bill5 said:


> Never saw or probably ever will since some idiot gave away the ending to me. Being Hitchcock, I'm sure it's good though.


Recently I watched again Hitchcock's *Strangers on a Train*. Great classic movie in film noir genre. A must see imho if you like this genre. I'm currently working on a piece based on it.


----------



## samphony

Archive is my favorite of 2021


----------



## bill5

Ready or Not - Billed as a "horror comedy film," it's about a newlywed couple where the groom's family has a tradition of playing a game on the wedding night with the couple...but if the game (randomly) chosen is "hide and seek," God help you...

This is not a horror comedy. It's a horror/drama with a few token attempts at humor, and even those few mostly fail and the whole movie fails, badly. Don't bother.


----------



## Rossy

I'm not a big series fan but I watched The Outsider on HBO Max, it's an adaption of a Stephen King book. Lot's of twists and turns and some great acting from Bateman and Mendelsohn and a solid soundtrack.









The Outsider | Official Website for the HBO Series | HBO.com


The official website for A gruesome murder leads a local detective into a disturbing search for the truth in this series based on Stephen King's novel. on HBO, featuring interviews, schedule information, behind the scenes exclusives, and more.




www.hbo.com


----------



## from_theashes

Late to the party, but.... Dune (2021). Man what a great experience! Hans Zimmer really killed it!


----------



## handz

I have to say Dune as well, I was super sceptical, but seeing it already 4x didn't happen to me for ages. And I love the music which shocked me even more!


----------



## Thomas Kallweit

As for something more actual:

*El hoyo* (Der Schacht) Director: Galder Gaztelu-Urrutia

I guess a netflix only movie.

This was really a great dystopic movie (if you know "Cube" then you can have an analogy).
Simple setting and idea which worked for me.
The score was also quite good fitting.


----------



## mscp

JohnG said:


> Finally saw Parasite and was surprised. Surprised it won and surprised by some of the characters.


Parasite deserved the Oscars that year. Extremely elaborate screenplay, and it forced me to think/question throughout. Never a mind-numbing moment from start to end.


----------



## Futchibon

DUNE - great visuals and music

ETERNALS - a bit bland and overlong

NO TIME TO DIE - Another long movie, but good bits and music


----------



## mscp

Lion. (old, but great).


----------



## KEM

Recently watched both Creed movies for the first time and I gotta say I really enjoyed them both, the first one was especially good


----------



## Jacek Janiszewski

Kiyoshi Kurosawa's 'Tokyo Sonata' is a pretty good recent film


----------



## tebling

Saw Joel Coen's "The Tragedy of MacBeth" last night. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Really minimal, great disturbing atmosphere, and the score fit perfectly. MacBeth isn't one of my favorite Shakespeare plays, and I think this is the most I've ever enjoyed it.


----------



## Terry93D

I started my year off with Jim Jarmusch's _Paterson_, a beautifully understated and thoughtful movie about the place of art in one's life and the poetry of the quotidian.


----------



## vevoy

I saw the french dispatch, An offbeat, surprising film, full of humor with a polished and varied image that offers us original shots going from color to B&W without forgetting animated comics.

Mini Militia App Lock


----------



## toomanynotes

Yes 'The Gentleman' if you like gangster stuff.


----------



## toomanynotes

....and 'Debbie goes to dallas'


----------



## river angler

JohnG said:


> Yes. What's up with that? He's a genius, he works on a huge range of movies, and owns them all.


...Same for Howard Blake! who composed both the scores of the films I mentioned plus so many other great pieces of music! Such wonderful themes plucked from the sky!

In a film world now saturated with hybrid sonics a score created with pure traditional orchestral instruments is so refreshing to hear these days!

Such scores are always a poignant and potentially beautifully unconvoluted reminder to the modern composer how base musical structure of emotive melody and theme are the corner stones of quality composition.


----------



## JohnG

"Belfast" was great, but "Macbeth" was the most interesting.


----------



## mscp

Shinkai's 'Your Name'.


----------



## rogierhofboer

Intouchables (watch in French with subtitles if needed)









The Intouchables (2011) - IMDb


The Intouchables: Directed by Olivier Nakache, Éric Toledano. With François Cluzet, Omar Sy, Anne Le Ny, Audrey Fleurot. After he becomes a quadriplegic from a paragliding accident, an aristocrat hires a young man from the projects to be his caregiver.




m.imdb.com





Lost count…


----------



## Pier

Other than Dune, a recent film I really enjoyed was The Green Knight.


----------



## patrick76

Succession, the series on HBO Max. Great cast.


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Other than Dune, a recent film I really enjoyed was The Green Knight.




Perhaps the weirdest movie I’ve ever seen, I expected something completely different so I was very let down, had I known it was an A24 movie beforehand I probably wouldn’t have been surprised by what I saw, I can appreciate it for what it is but it was not the movie I thought I was seeing that’s for sure


----------



## DANIELE

No, but I've seen Matrix Resurrection and...OMG....


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

Im trying to give some new movies a chance, but rapidly fall back to older movies from the 80‘s to the 90‘s. Saw „Altered States“ recently and loved it. „Santa Sangre“ was hard to finish.
Could recommend both.


----------



## YahmezTV

Recently watched Disney Pixar movie “Soul”. It’s about a washed up jazz pianist who gets a shot at greatness but dies before he gets to play the gig, and tries to reunite his soul with his body. 

There’s a part where theyre travelling through the afterlife and visit “The Zone”; the place where musicians go when they get in a groove. 

Not my favourite score. 

BUT the story made me smile and I highly recommend the movie; especially for musicians.


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> Perhaps the weirdest movie I’ve ever seen


I agree it's not made for mainstream audiences, but if that's the weirdest movie you've seen you really need to watch more movies!

Here are some from the top of my head:

- Eraserhead
- Pi
- Stalker
- Existenz
- Titus
- Waking Life
- Being John Malkovich
- Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind
- Russian Ark


----------



## Niah2

So so good, I'm speechless


----------



## bigcatJC

Hereditary is the best horror movie I've seen in a loooooong time. I found it refreshing to have horror not based on cheap jump-scares. Love the story, love the actors, love the way it was filmed. Can't recommend it enough...It'll stick with me for a while.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

bigcatJC said:


> Hereditary is the best horror movie I've seen in a loooooong time. I found it refreshing to have horror not based on cheap jump-scares. Love the story, love the actors, love the way it was filmed. Can't recommend it enough...It'll stick with me for a while.


Thanks, will have a glimpse


----------



## GMT

The pandemic has turned me into a movie hound, so recently I rewatched a load of films in my favourite genre - the conspiracy thriller.
The last week or so has been - All the President's Men, Marathon Man, 3 Days of the Condor, The Pelican Brief, The Parallax View, Boys from Brazil, The Company You Keep ...
I love these films.


----------



## cuttime

bigcatJC said:


> Hereditary is the best horror movie I've seen in a loooooong time. I found it refreshing to have horror not based on cheap jump-scares. Love the story, love the actors, love the way it was filmed. Can't recommend it enough...It'll stick with me for a while.


Have you seen "Midsommer"? If so, what did you think? I thought it was kind of the flip side of "Hereditary". A killer score, too.


----------



## bigcatJC

cuttime said:


> Have you seen "Midsommer"? If so, what did you think? I thought it was kind of the flip side of "Hereditary". A killer score, too.


I haven't seen Midsommer yet, but I've been meaning to.


----------



## JohnG

Flew home via Atlanta and the guy next to me:

1. Watched one violent movie after another, including "The Silence of the Lambs" -- forgot what a wack-job of a movie that is. Not bad, but really demented.

2. Was wearing headphones that must have either been broken, the guy is going deaf and had to turn it up to 11, or they are the latest in "open backed ear buds so your fellow passengers can hear every syllable of dialogue; and

3. He was huge so he man-spreaded out and left me teetering in the centre of a centre seat.

It was a treat.


----------



## muziksculp

JohnG said:


> Flew home via Atlanta and the guy next to me:
> 
> 1. Watched one violent movie after another, including "The Silence of the Lambs" -- forgot what a wack-job of a movie that is. Not bad, but really demented.
> 
> 2. Was wearing headphones that must have either been broken, the guy is going deaf and had to turn it up to 11, or they are the latest in "open backed ear buds so your fellow passengers can hear every syllable of dialogue; and
> 
> 3. He was huge so he man-spreaded out and left me teetering in the centre of a centre seat.
> 
> It was a treat.


Oh, man. That's horrible. Well, it also qualifies for a horror movie. 

I haven't been on a plane since Dec. 2019, and don't want to either, but I will be flying soon, hopefully without having to experience a horror movie in the flight.


----------



## liquidlino

Two good films recently. 

Power of the Dog. Great film, great acting, excellent pace, script, direction. And of course, amazing soundtrack. A modern western. 

The little things. Not an *amazing* film, but a solid crime procedural film. Decidedly and consciously set in the 90s and has direction, etc to match. Soundtrack is, I assume, deliberately 90s in style as well, and really suits the film. Lots of "investigating" and "in pursuit" cues.


----------



## muziksculp

Pedro Almodovar's Latest movie : Parallel Mothers.

Also love the score by Alberto Iglesias.


----------



## patrick76

Don’t Look Up. It should certainly win the Academy Award for best documentary.


----------



## b_elliott

Not a movie as such, but check out _To The Lake_. 

Learned of it from a Mixorcist podcast on the Acustica plugin Opal; series mixed by Canadian (Eric B). 

Its audio is pristine, exceptional quality. The drama/thriller is a unique animal.


----------



## Roger Newton

Watched His Girl Friday the other day. Great film.


----------



## MauroPantin

We had a couple of holidays here so I took advantage and treated myself to:

-"The Rescue", a documentary about the Tham Luang cave rescue that flooded and where a kid's soccer team and their coach got trapped during a flood. It was surreal, I can't believe that they did what they did in order to get them out.

-"Ghostbusters: Afterlife" It was a bit slow to start and fast to end, honestly. Full of fan service and the music was kind of hit and miss at a few places. But still, the score was surprisingly "old school", which was ironically refreshing to hear, and the movie actually managed to land okay-ish. I have a lot of love for the old films so I guess I'm kinda biased, I don't think it was well received at all.

-"Green Room". I should have looked up a bit more about this one before watching. It was pretty gnarly, my wife bailed on it as soon as shit hit the fan. Also Patrick Stewart (who is by all accounts one of the most wholesome people on earth) was really fucking scary. It was good and quite brutal, but I'm not really that fond of these kinds of horror movies that could actually materialize, I prefer to keep it in the supernatural.

Also, I haven't watched these recently, but I'll post them here because I think they are great films and I doubt they've been mentioned. There is a very particular genre of films that I love. The category is: "People locked up in a room with each other even though sometimes they don't want to". These 3 movies share that genre.

-"Coherence". It's a sci-fi indie movie. It's also one of my all-time faves in the sci-fi genre... I can't really say much without spoiling the film. Just do yourself a favor and watch it. Don't watch the trailer, don't look up anything about it. Just find where it is streaming or for rent, press play and thank me later.

-"Carnage". Dark comedy with John C Riley, Jodie Foster, Kate Winslet and Christoph Waltz. It's based on a play. I found it hilarious.

-"It's A Disaster". Another black comedy of a couple's brunch gone wrong because the apocalypse begins and people loose their marbles.



patrick76 said:


> Don’t Look Up. It should certainly win the Academy Award for best documentary.


I know it was satire and supposed to be funny but honestly I just found it so on point with the current world zeitgeist that it ended up being depressing as shit for me...


----------



## FauxGreer

One that came out a few years ago, Perfetti Sconosciuti, had a great screenplay and an attentive cast.


----------



## nolotrippen

The Music Man, 1962. The music is outstanding!


----------



## Niah2

The Disciple



A night of knowing nothing



Such profound cinema


----------



## Niah2

Pier said:


> Other than Dune, a recent film I really enjoyed was The Green Knight.



Amazing film, exceeded my expectations since I liked "A ghost story" so much.


----------



## Mike Fox

bigcatJC said:


> Hereditary is the best horror movie I've seen in a loooooong time. I found it refreshing to have horror not based on cheap jump-scares. Love the story, love the actors, love the way it was filmed. Can't recommend it enough...It'll stick with me for a while.


I thought Toni Collette's acting was incredibly powerful in this film. An amazing performance.

Unfortunately, I wasn't a big fan of the movie itself.


----------



## Michael Antrum

One of my favourite films is Margin Call, with a pre-cancellation Kevin Spacey. There is something compelling about this film, I have watched it many times - the acting is sublime.

And if you like the subject, the documentary Inside Job (IIRC it won an Oscar) will have you screaming with rage at what happened in 2008.....


----------



## aaronventure

Zhang Yimou's *Shadow *_(2018)_


----------



## Cideboy

Dune and anything animated ( because music). Most films have nothing to say. I prefer books -- wtf am i a film composer again?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

There's a very sweet movie called CODA which is available on Apple TV now and is nominated for Best Picture and some other awards. It was the top prize and audience award at Sundance last year. It's a remake of a French film and kind of a tearjerker. The story is about a hearing daughter in a deaf family of fishermen. (CODA means Child of Deaf Adults). She wants to study singing and her family needs her to translate for then. Their whole way of life will fall apart if she leaves. What takes this film to an entirely new level is the hilarious and powerful performance by Troy Kotsur as the father. He's won pretty much every supporting actor award that has been given out this year, and people will be shocked if he doesn't get the Oscar. If it happens, it will be the first won by a deaf actor since Marlee Matlin, who plays the mother in this. If you're looking for something to watch with the whole family that will make everybody happy, this is a good choice.

The greatest film I've seen this year is DRIVE MY CAR, based on a short story by Haruki Murakami, which won the Palme d'Or at Cannes and was named best film of the year by the NY, LA and National Society of Film Critics, among many other honors. It is about a Japanese theatre actor/director who has suffered a huge tragedy in his life and is mounting a multi-language production of "Uncle Vanya" in Hiroshima. While there, the production insists on getting him a driver, a young woman, something he resists. The two of them say almost nothing to each other during these drives for awhile, but very gradually, a profound friendship between the two of them develops. An equal portion of the film is about how the unusual production of "Vanya" comes together. Full disclosure: very little seems to be happening in this film and it is three hours long. I'm not going to say it's easy, you have to bring your full powers of observation to it. But for me, by the time it came to its conclusion it all paid off--I've rarely been so moved by a film. An interesting coincidence with CODA is that a deaf character (but not a deaf actor, like the ones in CODA) plays a vital role in the story, as the director casts a deaf actress in the crucial role of Sonya, which she acts so intensely in sign language that you'll never have to guess what she means. DRIVE MY CAR is free now on HBO MAX, and can be rented from Amazon Prime and other streaming sources.


----------



## JyTy

The new Batman is cool! Definitely an interesting less action oriented spinoff.


----------



## Roger Newton

Couple nights ago watched Ministry of Fear (1943). Directed by Fritz Laing in the Hitchcock style. Highly entertaining.


----------



## JamelaBanderson

The Adam Project - fun for the whole family, and lots of adventure.


----------



## Roger Newton

Watched Uncle Silas last night. 1947 version. Absolutely weird and wonderful. And brutal. Great story.


----------



## Dr.Quest

Reid Rosefelt said:


> The greatest film I've seen this year is DRIVE MY CAR, based on a short story by Haruki Murakami,


I totally agree with this. The most emotional. beautiful movie I've seen in a long time. I never felt the 3 hour length at all. I was totally engaged.


----------



## Niah2

I hope I can see "Drive My Car" in theatre this week, everyone seemed to be so moved by it. Very excited for this !


----------



## Marcus Millfield

JamelaBanderson said:


> The Adam Project - fun for the whole family, and lots of adventure.


I found it rather meh. The story doesn't really go anywhere and the only thing holding the film up are the small funny parts between the Adams.


----------



## Rowy van Hest

"A private war". It's about Marie Colvin, a war correspondent. And "The Red Ghost" in Russian and German with subtitles.


----------



## KEM

The Batman

As far as I’m concerned this year is basically over as far as movies are concerned, The Batman was the only one that mattered. I’ll be in hibernation until Oppenheimer comes out…


----------



## Zedcars

I recently saw this and really enjoyed it. Just a bunch of fun, and an unusual story:


----------



## DANIELE

Zedcars said:


> I recently saw this and really enjoyed it. Just a bunch of fun, and an unusual story:


----------



## dcoscina

I finally saw The Invisible Man (2020) and thought it was quite good. The symbolism of paranoia from the Moss character who was trying to flee an abusive relationship was a smart way of Retelling this story. Wallfisch’s score was also excellent and mixed very well- it played like another character. While I wouldn’t listen to it on its own like say Hollow Man (Goldsmith), it was incredibly effective in context and I know why it received such praise. Very solid


----------



## Alchemedia

Reid Rosefelt said:


> Charlie Kaufman's "I'm Thinking of Ending Things" (on Netflix) is my favorite film since lockdown. It's weird and disturbing, very funny, sometimes confusing, scary, and often unexpectedly beautiful, but when you get to the end it all kind of comes together in a new way. It's worth waiting for. And then you have to figure out what you think about it.
> 
> The only thing that's too bad is that it is the perfect film to go out for dinner with friends afterward and debate what exactly you've seen. Don't read anything before you see it--but reading about it afterward is fascinating.


Synecdoche, NY is brilliant.


----------



## Alchemedia

BELFAST is the best film of the year IMO.


----------



## Zedcars

DANIELE said:


>



I guess not that unusual a story then. It's weird because The Truman Show is a favourite of mine but I completely missed how alike they are.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Alchemedia said:


> Synecdoche, NY is brilliant.


I agree. I wrote the publicity notes on it, which was not an easy job.  But Charlie Kaufman was really nice.


----------



## gsilbers

I havent seen a full movie like in 3 years. (!) I saw DUNE. Very cool movie. Really sucked there was no end and now i have to wait for part 2. 

Dont we have TV for that stuff now?

Maybe one day studios will make one cool movie and if it hits X amount at the box office.. the studio makes the tv show series. The movie is like the ad for the series 
Kinda like firefly and other 2 part pilots are.


----------



## Jotto

MartinH. said:


> I almost wanna say "No, do they even make those anymore?".


Spot on


----------



## Thomas Kallweit

Ruben Brandt, Collector - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




this was a great one


----------



## Alchemedia

KEM said:


> The Batman
> 
> As far as I’m concerned this year is basically over as far as movies are concerned, The Batman was the only one that mattered. I’ll be in hibernation until Oppenheimer comes out…


Now KEM become the destroyer of movies!


----------



## KEM

Alchemedia said:


> Now KEM become the destroyer of movies!



Or better yet, the destroyer of dynamic range


----------



## psy dive

MartinH. said:


> I almost wanna say "No, do they even make those anymore?".



Came across this site lately but have not yet tried it.

mubi.com

seems like a netflix but "with a meticulously crafted selection of movies with stunning expressivity and unbelievable attention to detail. Never before seen vintage material, carefully curated ready to be enjoyed by the connoisseurs of cinema.." 

anybody given it a go yet? seems like a nice concept and a good contrast compared to all that overproduced meaninglessness that is thrown at us. I've seen the link at the end of this video where this VFX guy is talking about Dune. With his link you get a 30 days free trial (end of video) Will check out when i have more time.



and no.. i'm not affiliated.. i'm just super excited to share with you..


----------



## MartinH.

psy dive said:


> Came across this site lately but have not yet tried it.
> 
> mubi.com
> 
> seems like a netflix but "with a meticulously crafted selection of movies with stunning expressivity and unbelievable attention to detail. Never before seen vintage material, carefully curated ready to be enjoyed by the connoisseurs of cinema.."
> 
> anybody given it a go yet? seems like a nice concept and a good contrast compared to all that overproduced meaninglessness that is thrown at us. I've seen the link at the end of this video where this VFX guy is talking about Dune. With his link you get a 30 days free trial (end of video) Will check out when i have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> and no.. i'm not affiliated.. i'm just super excited to share with you..




Interesting concept. It doesn't seem to align with my own taste in movies, but I'm glad it exists and hope it will be successful. Netflix definitely needs competition.


----------



## Roger Newton

Mr Turner.

Good photography and dialogue. Well acted throughout.


----------



## KEM

I’ve seen The Northman twice now, best movie of the year. I highly encourage everyone to go see it


----------



## Roger Newton

Cat People dir. Jaques Tourneur. 1942 ish. Swimming pool scene is still awesome to this day.

Great film.


----------



## Jackal_King

Took a look at Dog recently. It's an o.k. movie but definitely has its funny moments. You will also spot a former wrestler on there, too.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Roger Newton said:


> Cat People dir. Jaques Tourneur. 1942 ish. Swimming pool scene is still awesome to this day.
> 
> Great film.


Despite its limitations as a B-movie, it's a masterpiece. It's low budget made subtlety a necessity; but Tourneur was a master of implication and unease. The pool scene is amazing; and the whole scene that leads up to the bus stopping - with the sudden air blast of the doors opening - is phenomenal. There is so much that's great: the characters, the pacing, the photography, integrated sound and music. It's magical; I'd love to get to see it in a cinema, late at night, with a long walk home alone afterwards.


----------



## nolotrippen

Each Dawn I Die.








Each Dawn I Die (1939) - IMDb


Each Dawn I Die (1939) Reference View




www.imdb.com


----------



## nolotrippen

Roger Newton said:


> Cat People dir. Jaques Tourneur. 1942 ish. Swimming pool scene is still awesome to this day.
> 
> Great film.


The Curse of the Cat People (1944)​
This one's just as good, but a different vibe: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036733/reference/


----------



## Bee_Abney

nolotrippen said:


> The Curse of the Cat People (1944)​
> This one's just as good, but a different vibe: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036733/reference/


It's completely it's own thing; and I love it too.


----------



## Roger Newton

Night of the Demon. dir. Jaques Tourneur 1957 ish. It's so much fun it should be illegal.

The best seance scene still to this day. Very creepy. Filmed in the house of an old friend of mine interestingly.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Roger Newton said:


> Night of the Demon. dir. Jaques Tourneur 1957 ish. It's so much fun it should be illegal.
> 
> The best seance scene still to this day. Very creepy. Filmed in the house of an old friend of mine interestingly.


Wow, that's an amazing connection to have to the film. Yes, that is really a wonderful film. Based on an M. R. James story ('Casting The Runes') it is also one of the best films to watch as a model for running an investigative horror roleplaying game!


----------



## Zedcars

21 Bridges.

Great acting.
Great script.
I enjoyed the music. Perhaps nothing groundbreaking but gripping nonetheless.

Chadwick Boseman is perfectly cast here. His 3rd to last role before he died. JK Simmons and Sienna Miller are also cast well and provide strong counterpoint to Boseman.

I did see the end coming but the editing, music, acting and direction more than made up for it.

I give it an 8.1/10.




​Synopsis:
After uncovering a massive conspiracy, an embattled NYPD detective joins a citywide manhunt for two young cop killers. As the night unfolds, he soon becomes unsure of who to pursue -- and who's in pursuit of him. When the search intensifies, authorities decide to take extreme measures by closing all of Manhattan's 21 bridges to prevent the suspects from escaping.


----------



## Montisquirrel

Went to the cinema yesterday an saw "Everything Everywhere All at Once" and it is the best movie I have seen in a while. Also the music is awesome. None of the big movies I have seen in the last one or two years like for example The Batman, Dune, or Tenet can reach this masterpiece.


----------



## EanS

Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent 

It's Nick Cage, it's my fellow countryman, Pedro Pascal. And it's really really funny. 

If you ever did lsd, there's a scene that as soon as you see it, you will


----------



## widescreen

Seen "by accident" at the weekend, I can recommend "The Foreigner" with Jackie Chan and Pierce Brosnan. A nice surprise!









The Foreigner (2017) - IMDb


The Foreigner: Directed by Martin Campbell. With Katie Leung, Jackie Chan, Rufus Jones, Mark Tandy. A humble businessman with a buried past seeks justice when his daughter is killed in an act of terrorism. A cat-and-mouse conflict ensues with a government official, whose past may hold clues to...




www.imdb.com


----------



## NekujaK

Watched the new documentary *Days of Rage: The Rolling Stones' Road to Altamont *this weekend, and can't get it out of my head.

I've seen Gimme Shelter, and am well versed in the history of the 1960s, but this film uncovered more details and offered first-hand accounts of the tragic events at the infamous concert, that I never knew.

The film does a fairly thorough job (for a 90-minute doc) of providing historical context for the Altamont concert, going all the way back to the beginning of the decade, and tracing the pivotal social, political, and cultural events that shaped the 1960s. Already being thoroughly familiar with these topics, I found the first half of the film somewhat pedestrian and not all that compelling. In fact, I almost stopped watching. But for anyone in need of a brief refresher on the 1960s, this film puts it all together for you.

While the Rolling Stones are the film's central anchor point, it's not really about the Stones. The filmmakers clearly didn't have the budget to license any Stones recordings, so instead, we get brief live clips sprinkled throughout. If you're looking for an in-depth documentary about the history of the Rolling Stones, this is not it. And that's a good thing, because this film is telling a much larger and more important story.

When the narrative finally arrives at the Altamont concert, the intensity ramps up considerably, and the film takes its time presenting details about how the concert was put together thru an unbelievable series of last minute mishaps and bad decisions, and walks us through the entire concert experience, primarlly thru the eyes of those involved and present on that fateful day, with visuals excerpted from the Maysle Brothers Gimme Shelter film. It's incredibly compelling, disturbing, sad, harrowing, and utterly unforgettable.

Yes, we already have Gimme Shelter, but this film tells the story of how it all came to pass, and establishes its place in our cultural history.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Fizzlewig

Montisquirrel said:


> Went to the cinema yesterday an saw "Everything Everywhere All at Once" and it is the best movie I have seen in a while. Also the music is awesome. None of the big movies I have seen in the last one or two years like for example The Batman, Dune, or Tenet can reach this masterpiece.


I am interested in watching this, but there are so many mixed reviews!


----------



## Montisquirrel

Fizzlewig said:


> I am interested in watching this, but there are so many mixed reviews!


there is only one way for you to find out


----------



## Akarin

I've seen *Bullet Train* and it was non-stop laughing. I didn't have high expectations but it's now one of my favorite comedies.

Brought some of the kids to see *DC League of Super-Pets*... It was a kids movie but the music was awesome. Steve Jablonsky really did something special with this one. From the original Superman theme to Elfman's Batman, I really enjoyed the score. The film, not that much but the kids loved it. 

Check out her face aftwerwards. It was totally worth it:


----------



## MarcusD

Really enjoyed watching The Northman, had no expectations but really surprised by how good it was. Even from an artistic P.O.V, the sound was great and visually well directed - despite some of the bloody bits lol.


----------



## becolossal

Just saw Bodies, Bodies, Bodies this last weekend for something fun. Highly entertaining, and Disasterpeace's score was unexpected and awesome.


----------



## KEM

I loved Bullet Train, tons of fun. Lately it’s been a bit slow for new movies and all I really care about is Oppenheimer and Mission Impossible Dead Reckoning but those are a year away still


----------



## TomislavEP

Huge film buff here. Watching a movie is a part of my daily routine. I'm particularly fond of movies from the 60s - late 90s period, particularly in adventure, crime, mystery, thriller, and non-classical SF genres ("Alien" and "Blade Runner" before Star Wars). It's a good thing that I can rewatch a film that I like countless times without being fed up as there are fewer and fewer new titles each year on my "must watch" list. It might sound cliched, but they "don't make them like they used to", at least if you ask me.

The last recent movie I watched is "Thirteen Lives". I'm rather satisfied though the movie is (IMO) a bit too long with some idle walk. But it is a rather pleasant surprise in general.


----------



## Brittany Fraser

Recently I watched the film "the pirates of the caribbean". So I know that this is not a new film, but I have never watched it. So I will tell you my impressions. This film is very funny and atmospheric. Actors are wonderful. I want to see all parts! It's a great movie for family viewing.


----------



## KEM

Brittany Fraser said:


> Recently I watched the film "the pirates of the caribbean". So I know that this is not a new film, but I have never watched it. So I will tell you my impressions. This film is very funny and atmospheric. Actors are wonderful. I want to see all parts! It's a great movie for family viewing.



The Curse of the Black Pearl? I used to watch that on vhs all the time when I was a little kid, I love that movie so much. Hans and the guys had to score that whole movie in like 2 weeks!! My favorite band of all time, Bring Me The Horizon, also got their name from a line in that movie!!


----------



## TomislavEP

3DC said:


> Same here. Didn't see a good movie in a long, long time. Too much political correctness, all sorts of agendas, historical revisionism, brainwashing and delusional perspectives. I am not saying you can't find that in old classic movies but boy these new ones are on another level.
> 
> Its a tragedy what they did to popular film and TV franchises. Not to mention what they did to all comic books or super heroes. No more inspirational stories, authentic human drive, role models. Nothing but lame crying, FX, instant gratification and money milking from decades old creative work. Pathetic.
> 
> Ron Howards Thirteen Lives is "old school" movie making based on true story. So no wonder its a good movie. I don't know maybe its me. I am getting old I guess.



What I usually miss the most in more recent movies is that sense of escapism and good old entertainment. For me, movies were always a form of travel and a getaway from the commonness of everyday life, although I don't exactly lead a typical one nor do I want to. In most cases, modern movies are just a reflection of the hollowness that surrounds us. Fortunately, you can go back to better times thanks to art, at least temporarily and symbolically.


----------



## Roger Newton

Large cinema/theatre group Cineworld is about to go bankrupt as of next week probably. That tells anyone what's been known for years. If you rely on a place like Hollywood AND not just Hollywood btw, to keep on making films that anyone with an IQ of over 30 wants to actually pay money to watch you're sadly mistaken. Same thing with Netflix and all the other subscription crap that's out there.

No one wants to go to the cinema to be lectured. They want to be entertained. More and more cinemas are going to go under. The CV19 is part of it, but really what it did to cinemas is exacerbate something that was already shite for years.


----------



## Gerbil

My next door neighbour has a fantastic movie room in his annexe. No need to go to the cinema.

Plus: He has excellent taste (The Ipcress file last weekend).
Minus: He has a prostate the size of a space hopper.


----------



## JohnG

Gerbil said:


> My next door neighbour has a fantastic movie room in his annex


isn't he a bit surprised when you pop up from behind the couch?


----------



## JohnG

Watched "Uzumaki" last night with one of my kids. Not sure if it's a parody or what -- definitely out there in every department. Has the vibe of a 70s low budget horror movie combined with all the attributes of the dozens of student films I scored when starting out.

It's weird enough to be unexpectedly fun.


----------



## Gerbil

JohnG said:


> isn't he a bit surprised when you pop up from behind the couch?


I only do that during horror movies.


----------



## Tommy Maldonado

Watched Despicable Me 3. Funny movie. BTW, I was thinking about installing a vpn service provider after reading this article source. I thought I could enlarge my movie library this way. But actually don't know how. Do you use vpn to find movies? Please share where do you find them?


----------



## Drundfunk

Has anyone of you mentioned Top Gun Maverick yet? Seriously, when I heard there would be a sequel to Top Gun I just was like "Fcking Hollywood....Who the f*ck cares about a Top Gun sequel?! Well, they will just ruin it anyway" .........and it was one of the best fcking movies I've seen in years. And honestly, that's actually kinda sad, because the movie isn't even *that* special to begin with. Don't get me wrong, it's really good entertainment, but that certainly isn't for it's extremely creative story. The story is quite simple actually, but it has a lot of heart. They used a lot of practical effects and you can really "feel" it. Another reason why this movie is a success imo: There are no politics or woke agendas in the movie to lecture the audience. There is no female commander putting the toxic white male Maverick into his place or any of that usual woke crap. So refeshing to see.... . (it's also kinda funny that this movie seems to be quite popular with female audiences (own observation)). Seriously, I'm European. I don't fcking care about Trump or American politics/social problems and if I see another villain on screen who according to the director or showrunner " is basically Trump" I'll lose it. Let it go! I don't fcking care about this clown! Neither do I want to watch movies where women behave like men, where men behave like little wimps (so the women next to them "look strong". Ever heard of Ripley?! Sarah Connor?!) and if there's source material, characters who don't even look similar to their description/depiction in the source material. Just leave all that stuff out of movies.....I'm sooo fricking done with that shit. I used to go to the cinema at least once a week, now I rarely go anymore.... . I used to love movies, now I'm just hoping they don't suck completely. Ah yes, back to Top Gun Maverick. The movie is brilliant because in spirit it kinda feels like they made this movie 20-30 years ago. It's just there to entertain you and it's actually really sad that it sticks out for this reason alone... . Will definitely buy it on BluRay. As basic as the story is, it's the best fricking *entertainment *from Hollywood in years, despite them "reusing" many scenes from the original Top Gun in this movie. I really had a good time watching it and can wholeheartedly recommend it. Sry for the rant, but I love movies and I'd love to go to the movies at least once a week and support cinemas, but I've seen Star Wars and many other beloved franchises and characters "die" in front my eyes. I'm a changed man...at the same time I'm just 30 fricking years old. I don't want to sound like an old grumpy fart saying "back in my days they used to make them good"... . Anyway, watch Top Gun Maverick! It's fun!


----------



## Sunny Schramm

"THE SEA INSIDE"

Since I really like "Javier Bardem" as an actor (No Country For Old Men, Mother, Perdita Durango, etc.), I recently started looking for more movies with him. With a rating of 8 out of 10 on IMDB, I directly ordered "The Sea Inside" blindly and watched it just now, without knowing what to expect. And phew - that was unexpectedly heavy fare. But in the "most positive" sense at all!

A special film on a special and important topic:
"The desire to die" - and what if you are no longer able to fulfill this desire yourself?

"The Sea Inside" tells in a wonderful and sensitive way the true story of Ramón Sampedro, who has been paralyzed from the neck up in bed for 28 years, caused by a swimming accident. His long-cherished plan and the legal realization of his wish to leave this unworthy life, however, turns out to be anything but easy.

Lovingly cared for by his sister-in-law at the family's rural residence, Ramón also has to deal with critical voices and views on his wish from his family and society. Together with an employee of an association that supports people like Ramón, he hires a lawyer to get an accurate picture of him on site so that she can better represent him in court and in his fight for his supposed right to die. Sympathies quickly develop - but everything turns out differently than expected.

Director, screenwriter and composer "Alejandro Amenábar" (Tesis, The Others, Vanilla Sky, Regression, etc.) shows a completely new side of himself here and has also created something wonderful with the soundtrack to "The Sea Inside". He manages to show tragedy and great emotions without drifting into schmaltz - always consistent, realistic, with some twists and always following the goal of our main character. Hardly conceivable in Hollywood and always a unique selling point of European film.

The cast is made up of a "Who's Who" of Spanish, Italian and French actors. Among them are many familiar faces - such as: Belén Rueda, Clara Segura, Mabel Rivera, Celso Bugallo, Joan Dalmau, Lola Dueñas, etc.

The topic of "euthanasia" is explored in depth from every perspective and the different ways people deal with it are shown - even if perhaps not quite up to date with the current (German) legal situation, since the film was completed in 2004.

Despite the sad basic theme, there are nevertheless also many humorous, beautiful and even slightly "fantastic" moments. Love, hope and dreams. The beauty of life with all its devotion, abandonment, blows of fate and disappointments. "The Sea Inside" shows almost all areas of life - and that unadorned, realistic and in a very special way.

If you like movies like "Griffin & Phoenix", "Seven Minutes Past Midnight", "What Dreams May Come", "P.S. I Love You" or just great narrated dramas, you should be able to experience two wonderful hours here - of course with handkerchief guarantee 😉.

FAZIT: "Especially valuable" 💎💎💎


----------



## PeterN

Drundfunk said:


> Has anyone of you mentioned Top Gun Maverick yet?


Same reason I watched _Alex War_ yesterday. Personally, not my favourite documentary, but at least it was not full of that same. Could it have been_ dystopian guitars_ there used. Was wondering about the guitar sounds used.

Maverick is up next. Looking forward. After that Firestarter.


----------



## MartinH.

JohnG said:


> Watched "Uzumaki" last night with one of my kids. Not sure if it's a parody or what -- definitely out there in every department. Has the vibe of a 70s low budget horror movie combined with all the attributes of the dozens of student films I scored when starting out.
> 
> It's weird enough to be unexpectedly fun.


The japanese original or did they remake that movie too?

Japan has some delightfully "out there" movies...


----------



## AudioLoco

Was forced by better half to watch Jurassic Park:Dominion. 
I am a fan of the first movie and obviously of the music.
I will ignore the boringfest of continous references and "clever" quotes from the first movie as all the main original movie characters are back... 
I just wanted to comment on the boring, bland music. You get a full orchestra, infinite budget and you have a bland, theme-less derivative, void of personality music. I know the comparison with the "sacred" original score is bound to pale, still....
Really?! String riser?? Effing string riser?!
I imagine it is all part of the general bland production choices/style and the composer might have been forced to go a certain way, still c'mmon, you are taking the reins from the king, a bit more effort could have been nice...
Rant done. Sorry. Nothing to see here. Enjoy your day everyone. Don't mind me. Sorry.

PS: Also remember: if a huge angry animal is about to attack you just raise your hand with your palm open towards it and look at it intensely. It will certainly turn around and leave you alone.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

AudioLoco said:


> Was forced by better half to watch Jurassic Park:Dominion.
> I am a fan of the first movie and obviously of the music.
> I will ignore the boringfest of continous references and "clever" quotes from the first movie as all the main original movie characters are back...
> I just wanted to comment on the boring, bland music. You get a full orchestra, infinite budget and you have a bland, theme-less derivative, void of personality music. I know the comparison with the "sacred" original score is bound to pale, still....
> Really?! String riser?? Effing string riser?!
> I imagine it is all part of the general bland production choices/style and the composer might have been forced to go a certain way, still c'mmon, you are taking the reins from the king, a bit more effort could have been nice...
> Rant done. Sorry. Nothing to see here. Enjoy your day everyone. Don't mind me. Sorry.
> 
> PS: Also remember: if a huge angry animal is about to attack you just raise your hand with your palm open towards it and look at it intensely. It will certainly turn around and leave you alone.


I thought this thread is for "good" movies 🤔😆


----------



## AudioLoco

Sunny Schramm said:


> I thought this thread is for "good" movies 🤔😆


It says "or bad" 
I checked before ranting!


----------



## Sunny Schramm

AudioLoco said:


> It says "or bad"
> I checked before ranting!


Oh, in the first posting - I see now  Threat-Title should be changed!


----------



## AudioLoco

Sunny Schramm said:


> I thought this thread is for "good" movies 🤔😆


OK - one good movie I watched lately (for balance):
Hustle. 
A good Adam Sandler movie? Yes indeed!
It has all the tropes and conventions of a sports movie and long long montage scenes of training, 
but still it manages to stay fresh and endearing and pretty unpredictable all in all.
Also the music is pretty good.


----------



## jules

Just saw Prey (last Predator sequel) and it's a pretty great movie.


----------



## MarcusD

Watched ‘The Count of Monte Cristo’ last night. Very much enjoyed it.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

My wife and I watched Aquaman yesterday. If you were planning to watch that one: don't bother. Pulling out all your nose hairs is more enjoyable.


----------



## AudioLoco

Marcus Millfield said:


> My wife and I watched Aquaman yesterday. If you were planning to watch that one: don't bother. Pulling out all your nose hairs is more enjoyable.


I love pulling out my nose hair!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

AudioLoco said:


> I love pulling out my nose hair!


To each his own 😄


----------



## JohnG

MartinH. said:


> The japanese original or did they remake that movie too?
> 
> Japan has some delightfully "out there" movies...


The original, which is why I had such difficulty parsing what bits are supposed to be ironic and not.

Favourite horror film of all time is "Ringu" also the original in Japanese. Haven't seen "The Ring" (English language remake) but heard it's great. Ok I also love "The Grudge."


----------



## Sunny Schramm

JohnG said:


> The original, which is why I had such difficulty parsing what bits are supposed to be ironic and not.
> 
> Favourite horror film of all time is "Ringu" also the original in Japanese. Haven't seen "The Ring" (English language remake) but heard it's great. Ok I also love "The Grudge."


Its one of the few remakes which is much better than the original - in my and a lot of others opinion. I´m a big asian movie fan since my childhood and my interest holds on till today. So many good movies from korea, japan, thailand, etc. ❤️


----------



## Roger Newton

The Culpepper Cattle Company. 1972.

Interesting to see this great western again. Saw at the cinema when it came out and it went right under the radar. Top class. Billy 'Green' Bush plays Culpepper and he was also in a cult movie from the same era called Electra Glide in Blue, which is also worth a look.


----------



## SkyPirate

We recently watched Last Night in Soho. It was good, not what I expected and IMO, about 30 minutes too long.


----------



## iMovieShout

I've happened to see The Forgiven on Sunday 28th August at the Chichester Film Festival. 
A really good plot. Gritty drama, played out by Ralph Fiennes and Jessica Chastain, with Matt Smith supporting. Music by Lorne Balfe.
Going on general release from 2nd September.


----------



## NekujaK

These aren't groundbreaking or high-brow films, but my wife and I watched "Elvis" and "Mrs. Harris Goes To Paris" this weekend, and enjoyed both thoroughly.

I generally don't like any of Baz Luhrman's films, but was impressed with "Elvis". The pace was blisteringly fast in some places, but the movie had a lot of ground to cover, and it did it in creative ways. Austin Butler's performance was spot on, and the inclusion of Elivs' actual final performance as the final scene, was poignant and moving, and was the perfect capper.

"Mrs. Harris" is the ultimate feel-good film. Definitely a tonic for the troubled times we live in. Yes, it's totally predictable and often sentimental, but the heartwarming moments feel earned because the overall story is colored in shades of lonliness and sadness.

I'm glad I watched both films.


----------



## TomislavEP

*Top Gun: Maverick. *One of the most anticipated new titles on my watch list, so a few words.

The movie is more or less what I've expected from a modern sequel to a film made in some now very distant times. The usual recipe: stellar production, largely entertaining, frequent nods to the original, features Tom Cruise and Val Kilmer... Even the atmospheric theme by H. Faltermeyer is inside. All the magic ingredients are here, but the charm and magic are pretty much gone if you ask me. Yeah, yeah, it's a generation thing - though I was only a couple of years old when "Top Gun" was released and had watched it for the first time years later. Actually, this happens to be one of the themes in this sequel - showing that the old world still has a lot to offer and the (reluctant) acceptance from the (cocky) brave new world that it can still can learn something from the old one.

Top Gun: Maverick is a fine movie, but I doubt I'll be rewatching it nearly as many times as the original one.


----------



## iamghostproducer

I am a fan of talking movies, mostly in one location. These are interesting dialogues, a strong script, exciting acting and, of course, the skill of the director. The most famous example of such movies is "12 Angry Men" of Sidney Lumet. 

Who else likes movies like this? Can you recommend similar interesting films?


----------



## NekujaK

iamghostproducer said:


> I am a fan of talking movies, mostly in one location. These are interesting dialogues, a strong script, exciting acting and, of course, the skill of the director. The most famous example of such movies is "12 Angry Men" of Sidney Lumet.
> 
> Who else likes movies like this? Can you recommend similar interesting films?


"My Dinner with Andre" is a classic example of a single location, all dialog movie. A wonderful film.

Also Hitchcock's "Rope" and "Lifeboat".

"Under Suspicion" (2000).

"Locke" (2013) takes place all in a car.

The "Before..." trilogy with Ethan Hawke and Julie Delpi, have changing locations, but the films are built entirely around dialog, with hardly any action. Each film is like one long conversation.


----------



## iamghostproducer

NekujaK said:


> "My Dinner with Andre" is a classic example of a single location, all dialog movie. A wonderful film.
> 
> Also Hitchcock's "Rope" and "Lifeboat".


"Rope" is cool! Hitchcock is a genius!


----------



## Vik

This:



In the beginning there was a lot if time dedicated to his very early work (he has composed music to 4-500 movies – lots of them are old, Italian movies I haven't heard about) + his 'absolute music'/'concrete music' background, so/and It was the last half that interested me the most, plus all the interview sequences with him.


----------



## NekujaK

Vik said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> In the beginning there was a lot if time dedicated to his very early work (he has composed music to 4-500 movies – lots of them are old, Italian movies I haven't heard about) + his 'absolute music'/'concrete music' background, so/and It was the last half that interested me the most, plus all the interview sequences with him.



Great documentary. I didn't know anything about his early work either, but found his origin story and early musical adventures quite fascinating. He evolved into someone with many musical facets.


----------



## TomislavEP

NekujaK said:


> Great documentary. I didn't know anything about his early work either, but found his origin story and early musical adventures quite fascinating. He evolved into someone with many musical facets.


I watched the documentary in fragments; although I deeply appreciate and love Morricone's music, the film was a bit too long for my taste.

One of its highlights is definitely mentioning his less popular and known pieces, mostly those from various European thrillers, dramas, giallo, poliziottescho, and similar genres. The crown jewel of his opus might be those beautiful melodies and western themes, but his creativity is perhaps showcased the best in these more obscure works.


----------



## iamghostproducer

Vik said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> In the beginning there was a lot if time dedicated to his very early work (he has composed music to 4-500 movies – lots of them are old, Italian movies I haven't heard about) + his 'absolute music'/'concrete music' background, so/and It was the last half that interested me the most, plus all the interview sequences with him.



Morricone is not just a page in the book of music, he is a whole chapter.


----------



## vevoy

I also watched Prey, a good thread and beautiful sets, beautiful photography, rather entertaining film.


----------



## KEM

Just got out of seeing Medieval a little bit ago and I thought it was really cool. I love anything medieval, Norse, ancient Europe, etc. and it was insanely gory and brutal, right up my alley. A really cool score by Philip Klein as well, I’d recommend it


----------



## Radim H.

Watched "The Batman" (2022) last night. That was worthwhile. An interesting take on the material. Great visuals throughout. I'd watch it again.


----------



## handz

NOPE - I really liked it, it is probably not fo everyone but it is quite a clever modern SciFi / horror movie with some nice overtones.


----------



## TomislavEP

Recently, I watched "The Fall" and strangely enough, I quite liked it. On the one hand, this movie is a veritable monument to the hollow and sometimes even bizarre times we're living in, but as a minimalistic film, it just works and has all the right elements. Plus, I dislike heights so watching this was quite an experience for me.


----------



## cedricm

Semi off-topic : I haven't been in a movie theater in 3-4 years. 
However, the new Tolkien inspired series on Amazon Prime has the quality of a film, imo.


----------



## Roger Newton

cedricm said:


> However, the new Tolkien inspired series on Amazon Prime has the quality of a film, imo.


Apparently it's total dogshit.


----------



## cedricm

Roger Newton said:


> Apparently it's total dogshit.


To each his own.


----------



## Roger Newton

cedricm said:


> To each his own.


No really It really is total dogshit.

Watch something like Seven Samurai from 1954. This LOTR cultural appropriation crap is really bad for your brain.


----------



## Pier

handz said:


> NOPE - I really liked it, it is probably not fo everyone but it is quite a clever modern SciFi / horror movie with some nice overtones.


I watched it this weekend and thought it was meh.

I'm not a Jordan Peele fan but I liked Get Out. I haven't really liked anything else he has been involved with (Twilight Zone, Candyman, Us).

NOPE was brilliant in probably every aspect of the production... but I thought the script was an absolute mess and the concept just didn't work.


----------

